# Are Greenies Safe?



## BFF

Zulee LOVES Greenies. I've never been real excited about the wheat gluten as the primary ingredient, but figured every now and then wouldn't be too bad. I really want to make sure I keep her teeth clean and strong as long as possible. Even though I feed Raw, I figured it would be a good compliment to a good diet. 

As you may have noticed from another thread, I am getting more involved in making her treats rather than buying them. As I was researching trying to find out why Greenies were so good for dental health, I came across a disturbing article. 

It isn't overly surprising that some Greenies get lodged in dog's throat because they are not chewed properly. However, it showed where the wheat gluten and other ingredients were not digesting. The undigested lumps were getting lodged in their throats and in the intestine causing death.

Here's the article:

Greenies

As with anything, do your own research. I just thought it was interesting to see this article. Perhaps there are several others indicating that they are perfectly edible. For now, I'm more motivated to fix her own treats and supplement with tooth brushing (as we already do).


----------



## AgilityIG

I would not give Greenies to my dogs. People feed them all the time and never have a problem, but there are other choices out there.


----------



## lunamarz_31

Thank you for the article.
No Greenies here. I used to give them to Muffin, but this causes her to vomit bile. And I never saw any improvement with her teeth. Oh, not to mention the ingredients in these stuff.


----------



## Pips

Used them in the past before I knew any better. I am now a label reader.


----------



## PaddleAddict

I don't feed them, but Greenies were reformulated and they aren't dangerous anymore, according to what I know.


----------



## PaddleAddict

Speaking of chews, does anyone feed the Zuke's bones? 

Amazon.com: Zuke's - Z-Ridge Dental Bone, Carrot Fresh Breath, Medium: Kitchen & Dining

I gave one to my mini and he loved it, but he threw up that night and I am assuming it was the bone. He only ate about half of a small one. :hmmmm:


----------



## Purley

That is interesting. I have never fed Greenies but I was at a local store last week and they were selling "Christmas" boxes of small greenies to get rid of them. So I had heard of them and I thought they were good for cleaning teeth.

After what I read, I am not sure that I will be feeding them any more. I was cutting them in small pieces anyway, so perhaps I can give them small pieces now and then.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I'm not a big fan of greenies. The only chews my dogs get are bully sticks, antlers and RMBs (turkey necks, pork ribs and chicken quarters).


----------



## Ruth

I don't give my dogs greenies. I used to give some of those ages ago when I didn't know better, but after a lot of research now I'm extremely picky about what I give my dogs. Plus I don't think any chew snacks out there do anything to clean their teeth. 
The only things they have for chewing is their toys, mostly Kongs. Well, and the RMBs they get with their raw food, usually chicken bones.


----------



## partial2poodles

as far as cleaning the teeth, its such a load of horse crap. Try taking a tablespoon of moist flour and rub it all around their teeth. Its the same thing. What cleaning properties does wheat gluten contain??? ZERO. Its made from waste products and marketed to dummies who are too lazy to properly take care of their dogs teeth. DONT BUY GREENIES


----------



## lunamarz_31

I'm with you with bully sticks...she loves them and keeps her occupied for a long time 
I tried giving her the Zuke's bone, she didn't touch it.


----------



## fracturedcircle

this is very interesting. we don't feed Greenies, but this is new info for me.


----------



## FozziesMom

Fozzie accidentally got a greenie when a coworker left one out for his dog in the office. He had green diarrhea about 24 hours later. Between that and what I read online about them I'd never feed them. Why take the risk?


----------



## Jkline65

I agree....brush their teeth its really not a big deal


----------



## Jkline65

My dog gets diarrhea from bully sticks though...:afraid:


----------



## WonderPup

I have fed greenies in the past and would do so again, but mostly because I use for a treat and the fact that my dog's liked them. I brush my guy's teeth and don't really have dental concers so I wasn't using them for that. I once had a show dog who would only bait for a greenie so like a goober I always had a small one in my pocket and I would play with her with it during the long waits in the group ring. 

I've never given them to the spoo's but mostly because I like to give them larger bones and the jumbo greenies are to expensive for my taste when there are other options out there like smoked bones and stuff that they can have as a treat. My guys don't get chew bones very often I might add, just special occasions b/c Nicholas tries to get them. I haven't had greenies in the house since before we got Jazz.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy

I am so glad I read this! Oreo had a Greenie...I just threw it away and gave him an antler instead. Now I am obsessing that the Greenie could harm him. Being a puppy mommy is stressful!


----------



## liljaker

Sunny loved Zukes but i worried abt him choking. No more.


----------



## peppersb

Well I guess I'm not in the majority here. My dogs get a greenie or 2 (or 3) every day. As someone else said, they have been reformulated to make them safer. I use the petite size for my spoos which is a size smaller than recommended. Cammie and Bob both chew them pretty carefully and we've never had any choking. They love them and it seems like a good treat. 

If anyone does want to get greenies, the best price that I have found on line is at doggiefood.com.


----------



## liljaker

Actually, my vet said not a good idea -- reformulated or not, they did not feel they were safe. I do understand, as even the Zukes dental bone (same size/shape, dif color) worried me, although Sunny liked them. I have a full bag now, and I won't give to him. My thought is why even take a chance when there are so many good things out there, and if breath and dental is the main reason, there are raw bones, CET rinses, Virbac chews, toothpaste, etc., so I guess it's how much risk you are willing to take.


----------



## SusanG

I heard the warnings about Greenies and stopped feeding them to Callie. I have been buying a product made in Holland which is supposed to be all vegetable starch and good for cleaning teeth and supposedly dissolve completely in the stomach. It takes Callie a long time to work her way through one. They look like little toothbrushes (sized according to size of dog) or shaped like little animals. They're red, beige or green, so I'm assuming different flavors. Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## liljaker

SusanG said:


> I heard the warnings about Greenies and stopped feeding them to Callie. I have been buying a product made in Holland which is supposed to be all vegetable starch and good for cleaning teeth and supposedly dissolve completely in the stomach. It takes Callie a long time to work her way through one. They look like little toothbrushes (sized according to size of dog) or shaped like little animals. They're red, beige or green, so I'm assuming different flavors. Does anyone know anything about them?


I think I have seen them......I have started giving Sunny (for dental chews) Virbac chews, and they come in different sizes, they have a vege version, and are vet recommended. Sunny likes the mini versions.


----------



## Poodlemama99

I feed my guys blue bones by blue buffalo. I get the small size and cut into 4. That's how little my dogs are. Lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG

Callie can eat Merrick Texas Taffy, Kong ziggies, the veggie dental things (not greenies) and cooked butcher bones with the marrow removed - too fattening) but any of those chewy things like bully sticks or antlers, etc give her the runs. I brush her teeth once a week. Do you think that is enough or should I do it more often? Her teeth look good, but her breath is bad anyway - I think its the kibble as she's healthy.


----------



## CT Girl

I think if a dog has bad breath it is a signal that something is off. If your dogs teeth look good and her gums are pink and healthy then perhaps try a different food and see if that helps. I know they make dog mouthwash but I think that does not solve the problem it just masks it. Here is link on bad breath 
Bad Breath in Dogs: Causes and Cures

Because there can be other issues I would look into it. Since her health appears good I think a change in food or more frequent brushing will probably sove the problem.


----------



## jecka

Greenies were reformulated but they are made of garbage. I bought a small bag and fed them to my Tzu to see if it made any difference. Her breath got worse and it's really just because she needs her teeth cleaned. I've had the best results with raw meaty bones, especially when she was on a raw diet (prey model). I have co-workers that feed Greenies all the time and swear by them, but at the same time I know their dog is an aggressive chewer and has a ton of other things to chew on....hence I know it's not the Greenies.


----------



## taem

My mini gets arknaturals Breath-less Chewable Brushless Toothpaste, which is just like Greenies but with better ingredients afaik. 

She also gets a lot of raw bone, lamb ribs, pork back ribs, all parts of chicken. But I can't gt her to really chew bullies, she's just not into them, and I use the ark naturals just for a bit more because I stress about her teeth ever since a neighbors yorkie had to go under for deep cleaning and never woke up.

I do also brush. Like I said I'm real paranoid about this, right now her teeth are perfect but she's only 15 months.


----------



## frankgrimes

SusanG said:


> I brush her teeth once a week. Do you think that is enough or should I do it more often? .


My vet recently told me that I need to brush at minimum 3 times per week otherwise it's a waste of time... Meaning I won't get the benefits. Not sure if this was fact or just her opinion. 

Ralph gets the runs from Zukes and runs and throwing up from greenies. He likes bully sticks and eats them just fine but I don't notice it helps with tartar or breath or anything.


----------



## Elfywara

SusanG : I give some of those vege animals/toothbrush/stick to my spoo. He like it!


----------



## kontiki

Interesting that all the Greenies products are on the clearance rack at my vets. I just went to the greenies website and it took me awhile even to be able to find the ingredients. I feed my spoo raw prey model, so don't go for all the chemicalized packaged things. We go as natural and organic as possible.


----------



## Lou

I give her greenies sometimes, but Lou likes for me to hold whatever chew in my hand while she slowly chews or takes small bites... She has always chewed everything I have given her slowly, and I think it may be because I hold it and she can only get small bites so she learned to do that every time. I sometimes let her have the chew or treat without me holding it, but I supervise. and for an example she loves bully sticks put it inside a kong tightly so she cant swallow big pieces. 
I dont give bones or antlers, I may be wrong but I thought too much calcium can be bad for her hips since she is so big, and I am terrified of it splintering 

If anyone has any recommendations of chews and/or treats please share..
I'm always trying to find something she can chew on for a long time and be entertained 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mini Cooper Lady

No, don't feed Greenies to your dogs! I was beginning to get apprehensive about them when Kanzo would get severe indigestion the next morning. He would try and try to go poop, but couldn't. I had a feeling he wasn't processing them so we put one in water overnight and it never dissolved, just got soft and rubbery. Greenies are bad!


----------

